
Ask HN: Anonymised DB with real DOBs for parents and children? - unusximmortalis
sorry for not been clear, I need to find a DB with real DOBs of parents and children. as many as possible but real information. just DOBs nothing else
======
jeffmould
I'm not familiar with any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. If you are
willing to pay you could probably buy the data from Acxiom though.

------
tmaly
you could just apply some of the same design principals used in HIPPA approved
software. instead of using publicly identifiable information, use numeric ids
etc.

~~~
unusximmortalis
the DOBs of parents and children have to be real. the study is trying to
find/prove a relationship between the DOBs of parents and children.

